# Happy Birthday Eugens!



## Swettenham

Sos a veces una estudiante iluminada

Con más frecuencia una brillante profesora

Siempre una amiga querida 

Abrazos y ánimo


----------



## tey2

H A P P Y       B I R T H D A Y      EUGENS!!!


_Many happy returns!   _​


----------



## Merlin

*Happy Birthday from your friends and fellow WR members here in the Philippines!!!*

       ​


----------



## Eugin

*Feliz Cumple, compatriota y tocaya!!!*

*Que pases un muy lindo día y que este nuevo año te depare muchas felicidades y cosas bellas para compartir con todos tus seres queridos y familia!!!!*


*Muchos saludetes y un abrazote,*

*Eugin*


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz Cumple Eugens!


 *¡qué tengas un día espléndido!

Cuchu
*​


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡¡Que los cumplas muy feliz coterránea!!!!​


----------



## meili

Feliz Cumpleaños, Eugens!
Your help in the Spanish forum is forever noticed!!!

Best regards!


----------



## Eugens

¡¡¡Muchas gracias, chicos!!!


----------



## Phryne

*!!! FELIZ DIA EUGE!!!!*​


----------



## ILT

Felicidades Eugens!!!

Tus compañeros de foro deseamos que este día sea una celebración!!!


----------



## beatrizg

Espero que hayas tenido un feliz día, Eugens!!!


----------



## josama

japiverdituyúuuu, ​japiverdituyúuuu,
japiverdi japiverdi,​japiverdi tuyúuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!




​


----------



## jacinta

oooo, josama, that's so cute!  I've neer seen the "birthday song written like that!

Happy, Happy birthday, Eugens​.


----------



## josama

jacinta said:
			
		

> oooo, josama, that's so cute! I've neer seen the "birthday song written like that!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, Happy birthday, Eugens​.


LOL. I know I'm cute... just kidding


----------

